# Booth Location



## cmzaha (Mar 21, 2015)

Can certainly make a difference in the market. You might remember I mentioned our market rearranged and after some issues between two managers I got my way and kept my new space. Anyway sales have doubled to tripled since my move. I now have center street booth at the end of the crafters and beginning of the Farmers. I also finally got my way and instead of paying crafter price I get $5 + 10%. LOL, tonight I would have paid less if I was paying as a crafter... Not complaining, it means I actually made a nice amount of money and even had another soap seller in the market.


----------



## KristaY (Mar 21, 2015)

Congratulations! Double/triple your sales is amazing. I'm really happy the move worked out so well for you! :clap: But darn it, that means you have make double/triple the amount of soap, lol. Can you fit it in plus continue to make your beautiful chemo hats?


----------



## newbie (Mar 21, 2015)

Wow! A triple! I guess the real estate agent mantra is very true. Good for you for fighting for your space.


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 21, 2015)

That is awesome! Perhaps a sign that the economy is picking up, slowly. Okay very slowly, but still!  Very happy for you!


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 21, 2015)

That's terrific.  I'm a firm believer that placement plays a huge part.  I'm getting ready to battle at my market for my space.  Keeping fingers crossed I win. It doesn't start here until June.


----------

